# To Color the Honey Sticks or Not??



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

We are now making honey sticks and we are wondering if we should color the sticks according to what flavor they are. 

My thought is that it is another unatural thing to put into the honey but my wife brings up a good point that they might get mixed up and once mixed up, we will not be able to tell them apart unless we color them. 

any thoughts?

I talked with a guy who does honey sticks for a living and he uses regular food coloring. I asked him if it was water based and he said yes and that fermantation has never happened because it is only maybe a teaspoon of coloring for a 60 pound bucket. 

any thoughts?


----------



## Bucherbees (Aug 14, 2007)

*Honeysticks*

It seems to me that the proportion of honey to plastic is unacceptable. I understand, however, that honey sticks are a good seller and customers think that they are getting something healthy. Unfortunately, the plastic gets to be thrown out not recycled, usually. 
Bucherbees


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

a teaspoon of water bassed food coloring to 60lbs of honey would not be enough to raise the moisture content enough to notice. you should be alright


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Bucherbees said:


> It seems to me that the proportion of honey to plastic is unacceptable. I understand, however, that honey sticks are a good seller and customers think that they are getting something healthy. Unfortunately, the plastic gets to be thrown out not recycled, usually.
> Bucherbees


I agree. Then there are all of those bitten off straw ends sticking to the bottom of your shoes. A waste. How much honey is really in those straws?

MM


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Chef Isaac said:


> My thought is that it is another unatural thing to put into the honey but my wife brings up a good point that they might get mixed up and once mixed up, we will not be able to tell them apart unless we color them.



You know your wife is always right!!! If you are going to flavor, you have to color. Otherwise, you are going to have them mixed up, people will complain, and will not buy them again. For the record, I hate flavored sticks!


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

*Food additives*

Food additives are be regulated by FDA, so I'd be careful what all goes into the mix. Flavorings and additives would be considered 'additives', so now you get the possibility of yet another agency inspecting your facility. Beyond certain amounts, your local or state agency will inspect and OK. The limits will likely vary widely from state to state.


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

So Chef, how are you making and filling your honey stix??? Straw by straw or did you get a filling machine??


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I have been doing it by hand but have a machine on the way.


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

OK, so tell us about your new toy coming?? From wondering about selling them to ordering a machine, you move fast!!


----------

